# centerpiece fish suggestions.



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

well, since i'm planning ahead of time - i'll need some ideas or suggestions on a fish that would go great in a 55g tank(it's what i'll be getting during the time i'm making the 222g tank) - still waiting on the person i'm buying it from though.

i would like a fish that would greatly stick out(only _*example*_ i can think of is a fire eel or tire track eel).

thanks!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

When ever I think or a center piece fish I think of something that will be out and in the middle levels of the tank and the eels wont do that so I wouldnt do them as a center piece. What type of tank are you going for communtiy or agressive tank that will help and by the looks you want aggresive so I would look at the Convicts or Severums


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

archer772 said:


> When ever I think or a center piece fish I think of something that will be out and in the middle levels of the tank and the eels wont do that so I wouldnt do them as a center piece. What type of tank are you going for communtiy or agressive tank that will help and by the looks you want aggresive so I would look at the Convicts or Severums


i rather not go cichilds, because i heard they kick up sand a lot - and i'm going sand substrate.

but if i get pool filter sand, i might consider them.

edit: yeah. i'd like semi-aggressive or aggressive fish.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

My vote for a community setup:









...and if you can afford something even more exotic:


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> My vote for a community setup:


shouldn't discus be in a species only tank? they're also rather expensive.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

> shouldn't discus be in a species only tank? they're also rather expensive.


Well you never metioned what type of tank you want. Discus should be kept in a school and can be kept with various tetras, cory cats, and other community fish. The school would make a good center piece.

Price varies based on size and rarity. I assumed you had a little bit to spend since you are making a +200g tank.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Well you never metioned what type of tank you want. Discus should be kept in a school and can be kept with various tetras, cory cats, and other community fish. The school would make a good center piece.
> 
> Price varies based on size and rarity. I assumed you had a little bit to spend since you are making a +200g tank.


well they are a nice set of fish. but since i'm making this tank i wont have much left to spend on fish until perhaps the tank finishes cycling.


----------

